# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > مقاله: راه اندازی : PPTP *** Linux Server

## raravaice

*موضوع : راه اندازی PPTP* *Server** *** Linux* 

*مقالات مرتبط :*
*PPTP Client in Linux
راه اندازی : L2TP *** Linux Server
L2TP Client in Linux and Windows* 

در لینوکس برای آنکه از پروتکل PPTP استفاده کنیم تا کلاینت های ویندوزی براحتی به سرور متصل شوند از POPTOP استفاده میکنیم.
پروتکل های Authentication در این نوع سرور PAP,CHAP,MSCHAP,MSCHAPv2 میباشد
همچنین امکان فعال کردن Encryptionهم وجود دارد.
در کرنل ورژن 2.4 به پایین برای استفاده از Encryption میباست وصله مربوطه را به هسته اضافه کرد که در ورژن 2.6 این مشکل حل شده است.

*بسته های مورد نیاز:* 
ppp
pptpd

*بسته pptp را براساس توزیع مورد استفاده از آدرس :*
http://poptop.sourceforge.net

یا 

http://poptop.org

دریافت کنید.

*روش نصب :*
*توزیع مورد استفاده در این مثال Centos 5 میباشد.*

1. *بسته مورد نیاز را از مسیر مربوط دانلود کرده.*

wget http://poptop.sourceforge.net/yum/stable/rhel5/i386/pptpd-1.3.4-1.rhel5.1.i386.rpm
2.*اقدام به نصب بسته میکنیم:*

rpm -ivh pptpd-1.3.4-1.rhel5.1.i386.rpm
3.*تنظیمات لازم برای* *pptpd.conf*

vi /etc/pptpd.conf

-----------------------------------
localip 10.0.0.1
remoteip 10.0.0.10-100
_
توجه کنید که ip 10.0.0.1 بر روی اینترفیس ppp اضافه خواهد شد.
و remoteip شامل رینج آدرسی میباشد که به Client ها داده میشه._
 
4.*تنظیمات* *options.pptpd*


vi /etc/ppp/options.pptpd
-----------------------------------
ms-dns 209.172.41.202
ms-dns 209.172.41.200
به جای آدرس های مذکور از ip های DNS ست شده روی سرور خود استفاده کنید.

4.*ایجاد نام کاربری برای* *Client* *ها*


vi /etc/ppp/chap-secrets
--------------------------------------
# Secrets for authentication using CHAP
# client        server  secret                  IP addresses
username pptpd password *
username2 pptpd password *
_
شما میتوانید به جای * از یک IP Static برای کلاینت خود تعریف کنید تا در صورت اتصال کلاینت با نام کاربری مشخص IP مشخص شده برای وی به او تعلق بگیرد در غیر این صورت اگر از * استفاده شود یک IP به صورت Random از Rang Ip که در فایل pptpd.conf در مرحله 3 تعریف شده به وی تعلق میگیرد._

5.*فعال کردن* *IP forwarding*


vi /etc/sysctl.conf
---------------------------------------------
net.ipv4.ip_forward = *1*
یا


echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
6.*تنظیمات* *NAT*

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
7.*تنظیمات* *Firewall*

iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 1723 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p gre -j ACCEPT
8.*رساندن اینترنت به کاربران*

iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp+ -o eth0 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o ppp+ -j ACCEPT
بعد از مراحل فوق iptables را ذخیره میکنم.

service iptables save
و هم اکنون میتوانید سرور *** خود را راه اندازی کنید:

service pptpd start
*نکته قابل توجه برای اتصال کلاینت های ویندوز در صورت وجود مشکل :*


vi /etc/ppp/ip-up
------------------------------
/sbin/ifconfig $1 mtu 1400
بدین معنی که باید دستور ذکر شده را به فایل ip-up اضافه نمایید و مجددا سرویس pptpd را راه اندازی کنید.


service pptpd restart
*پ.و*
تمام مراحل فوق بر روی سرور *Centos 5* تست و به مرحله انجام رسیده است.

"کلیه حقوق مادی و معنوی این مقاله آموزشی متعلق به سایت barnamenevis.org میباشد و درج آن تنها با ذکر منبع مجاز است. "

طبق معمول همیشه با تشکر از BlackDal عزیز. ;)
محمد جاهدمنش

----------


## cheeta

آقا ممنون از توضیحاتتون . یک مشکلی هست ، وقتی کاربران می خوان کانکت بشن خطای 628 میده . چه باید کرد ؟

----------


## parsbin

سلام
لطفا نحوه راه اندازی و مچ کردن یک سیستم اکانتینگ مثل رادیوس یا IBSng با سیستمی که آموزشش رو نوشتین رو هم آموزش بدین :)
ممنون

----------


## iman.gh

سلام
اقا این راه افتاده فقط مشکل Encryption دارم چه جوری باید روش تعریف کنم
اینارم روش زدم
 modprobe  		ppp_mppe
  		pppd call myoffice

----------


## raravaice

> سلام
> اقا این راه افتاده فقط مشکل Encryption دارم چه جوری باید روش تعریف کنم
> اینارم روش زدم
>  modprobe  		ppp_mppe
>   		pppd call myoffice


این مشکل برای کدام دسته از کاربران اتفاق میافته؟
windows یا Linux

موفق باشید

----------


## متالیک

با تشکر از آموزش خوبتون
1. در مراحلی که نیاز به ویرایش هستش، مثل مرحله 3 چطور باید ویرایش و ذخیره کنیم؟ با ویرایشگرش نمی تونم کار کنم حتی نمی تونم ازش خارج شم!
2. تو مرحله 3 که نوشتید 10-100 یعنی فقط 90 نفر می تونن متصل شن!؟
تشکر مجدد

----------


## raravaice

> 1. در مراحلی که نیاز به ویرایش هستش، مثل مرحله 3 چطور باید ویرایش و ذخیره کنیم؟ با ویرایشگرش نمی تونم کار کنم حتی نمی تونم ازش خارج شم!


اگر با vi کار میکنید با استفاده از کلید a شروع به ویرایش کنید و بعد از اتمام کار کلید Esc را بفشارید سپس تایپ کنید wq:



> 2. تو مرحله 3 که نوشتید 10-100 یعنی فقط 90 نفر می تونن متصل شن!؟


بله ! بسته به نیاز میتونید از رنج بزرگتری استفاده کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## متالیک

ممنون اون ویرایشگر هم درست شد
در مرجله 6 این پیغام خطا متاسفانه!

-bash-3.1# iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
iptables: Unknown error 4294967295

----------


## raravaice

http://lists.netfilter.org/pipermail...ay/065682.html

----------


## متالیک

فکر می کنم این خطا به خاطر تنظیمات مرحله 4 باشه
این DNS همون آی پیه که در هنگام خرید vps به ما دادن!؟

----------


## raravaice

> فکر می کنم این خطا به خاطر تنظیمات مرحله 4 باشه
> این DNS همون آی پیه که در هنگام خرید vps به ما دادن!؟


خیر!


cat /etc/resolv.conf


ip های موجود در nameserver را اونجا وارد کنید یا از DNS سرور های دیگه استفاده کنید مثل 4.2.2.2 و 4.2.2.4

ترجیحا لینوکس خودتون را هم update کنید.

yum upgrade
yum update
reboot


موفق باشید

----------


## cybercoder

البته pptp و l2tp رو مخابرات تا جایی که از دستش بر بیاد سنگ...

----------


## متالیک

آقا من با پشتیبان سرور تماس گرفتم ایشون در جواب گفتند:

You will need TUN/TAP devices enabled.

چه جوری فعالش کنم؟

----------


## testusername

با سلام.
اگر سرور *** با یک سرور radius برای authentic استفاده کند کجا باید آنرا تنظیم کنیم؟

----------


## -=sIiiS=-

آقا مقاله ای برای ارتباط PPTP با IBSng هم هست جایی ما بریم بخونیم ؟

----------


## -=sIiiS=-

تمام مراحل به خوبی و خوشی پشت سر گذاشته شد، اما موقع کانکت ارور 619 میده، علتش چیه ؟

----------


## testusername

با سلام.
من مراحل را دنبال کردم.کاربر می تونه وصل بشه ولی اینترنت نداره. وقتی با wireshark ارسالات را دیدم بسته های مربوط به مرورگر به dns  ارسال میشه. اشکال از کجاست؟

----------


## raravaice

> تمام مراحل به خوبی و خوشی پشت سر گذاشته شد، اما موقع کانکت ارور 619 میده، علتش چیه ؟


User و Pass را درست ست کنید!




> من مراحل را دنبال کردم.کاربر می تونه وصل بشه ولی اینترنت نداره


یعنی IP را Ping میکنه ولی مشکل DNS داره یا کلا اینترنت نداره؟
برای مورد اول DNS های ست شده را بررسی کنید.
برای مورد دوم در تنظیمات iptable مروری داشته باشید.

موفق باشید

----------


## testusername

یعنی IP را Ping میکنه ولی مشکل DNS داره یا کلا اینترنت نداره؟
برای مورد اول DNS های ست شده را بررسی کنید.
برای مورد دوم در تنظیمات iptable مروری داشته باشید.

موفق باشید[/quote]

 من دقیقا تنظیماتی که گفتید را استفاده کردم ولی در کل مشه یه توضیح بدید که اتصال به اینترنت اینجا داره چطور اتفاق می افته؟ سرور *** من خودش از طریق proxy به اینترت وصل می شه آیا ممکنه مشکل از این باشه؟ 
متشکرم

----------


## testusername

> یعنی IP را Ping میکنه ولی مشکل DNS داره یا کلا اینترنت نداره؟
> برای مورد اول DNS های ست شده را بررسی کنید.
> برای مورد دوم در تنظیمات iptable مروری داشته باشید.
> 
> موفق باشید


ببخشید  در مورد سوال قبل:
 وقتی کاربر *** میخواد به google وصل بشه در wireshark این خط دیده می شه:  T

 10.10.1.10       209.85.229.104    TCP     cisco-ipsla > http [SYN] Seq=0 Win=16384 Len=0

----------


## raravaice

> سرور *** من خودش از طریق proxy به اینترت وصل می شه آیا ممکنه مشکل از این باشه؟


احتمالش کم نیست!




> ببخشید  در مورد سوال قبل:
>  وقتی کاربر *** میخواد به google وصل بشه در wireshark این خط دیده می شه:  T
> 
>  10.10.1.10       209.85.229.104    TCP     cisco-ipsla > http [SYN] Seq=0 Win=16384 Len=0


مشکل چیه؟

----------


## -=sIiiS=-

> User و Pass را درست ست کنید!


ایراد مثل اینکه از این بود که تکنولوژی استفاده شده OpenVZ بود که با poptop مشکل داره، درخواست دادم به XEN تغییر پیدا کنه

----------


## -=sIiiS=-

اینبار XEN گرفتم اما موقع اجرای دستور زیر :
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
نمیدونم چرا ارور میده :
iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `nat': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)
Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

یه چندجا سرچ کردم در این مورد اما نفهمیدم باید چیکار کنم :
Run /script/fixxenkernel on the main node, and restart the vps.
این خط بالا رو باید کجا بزنم یا وارد کنم ؟!

----------


## testusername

آیا سرور *** باید دو کارت شبکه داشته باشد؟

----------


## testusername

من برای تنظیمات  iptable  فایل زیر را اجرا کردم.
iptables -F
iptables -X
iptables -Z
# Allow all *** stuff
iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 1723 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -p 47 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --sport 1723 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A OUTPUT -p 47 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -o eth0 -s 10.10.1.0/24 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
 
اما باز هم کاربر به اینترنت وصل نمی شود. محتوای /var/log/message 


 CTRL: Client 192.168.201.60 control connection started
Jun  2 21:06:48 localhost pptpd[11484]: CTRL: Starting call (launching pppd, opening GRE)
Jun  2 21:06:48 localhost pppd[11485]: Plugin radius.so loaded.
Jun  2 21:06:48 localhost pppd[11485]: RADIUS plugin initialized.
Jun  2 21:06:48 localhost pppd[11485]: Plugin /usr/lib/pptpd/pptpd-logwtmp.so loaded.
Jun  2 21:06:48 localhost pppd[11485]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0
Jun  2 21:06:48 localhost pppd[11485]: Using interface ppp0
Jun  2 21:06:48 localhost pppd[11485]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/4
Jun  2 21:06:51 localhost pptpd[11484]: CTRL: Ignored a SET LINK INFO packet with real ACCMs! 
Jun  2 21:06:52 localhost pppd[11485]: rc_avpair_gen: received unknown attribute 85 of length 4: 0x0000012C
Jun  2 21:06:52 localhost pppd[11485]: PAP peer authentication succeeded for hadad
Jun  2 21:06:52 localhost kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered
Jun  2 21:06:52 localhost pppd[11485]: Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP
Jun  2 21:06:52 localhost pppd[11485]: local  IP address 10.10.1.2
Jun  2 21:06:52 localhost pppd[11485]: remote IP address 10.10.1.10
Jun  2 21:35:16 localhost pppd[11485]: LCP terminated by peer (TM-5X2^@<M-Mt^@^@^@^@)
Jun  2 21:35:16 localhost pppd[11485]: rc_avpair_new: unknown attribute 48
Jun  2 21:35:16 localhost pppd[11485]: rc_avpair_new: unknown attribute 47
Jun  2 21:35:16 localhost pppd[11485]: Connect time 28.4 minutes.
Jun  2 21:35:16 localhost pppd[11485]: Sent 1171 bytes, received 6514 bytes.
Jun  2 21:35:16 localhost pppd[11485]: Modem hangup
Jun  2 21:35:16 localhost pppd[11485]: Connection terminated.
Jun  2 21:35:16 localhost pppd[11485]: Exit.

 اشکال از کجاست؟

----------


## raravaice

> من برای تنظیمات  iptable  فایل زیر را اجرا کردم.
> iptables -F
> iptables -X
> iptables -Z
> # Allow all *** stuff
> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 1723 -j ACCEPT
> iptables -A INPUT -p 47 -j ACCEPT
> iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --sport 1723 -j ACCEPT
> iptables -A OUTPUT -p 47 -j ACCEPT
> ...


gre را بیخیال شدی یا ازش  خوشت نیامد؟ ;)

iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p gre -j ACCEPT
ip_forward روی 1 ست شده یا اینکه اونم مثل gre اضافه بوده؟ 

موفق باشید

----------


## testusername

آنها را هم اضافه کردم اما فکر کنم مشکل از اینه که LANی که سرور و کاربران *** من قرار دارند خودش با *پروکسی به اینترنت وصل می شه . می تونید بگید من چطور می تونم در iptable ترافیکی که از کاربر *** می آید را از روی eth0 به سمت* *پروکسی بفرستم.
*

----------


## majid325

> البته pptp و l2tp رو مخابرات تا جایی که از دستش بر بیاد سنگ...


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین؟

----------


## testusername

با سلام.
در تنظیمات pptp کجا می توان تنظیم کرد که در طول مدت کار کردن کاربر درخواست های accounting به سرور radius ارسال شود؟

----------


## alex-750

من راه اندازیش کردم
یوزر کانکت میشه
ولی دیتا نداره اصلا

----------


## alex-750

> *نکته قابل توجه برای اتصال کلاینت های ویندوز در صورت وجود مشکل :*
> 
>  	کد:
>  	vi /etc/ppp/ip-up
> ------------------------------
> /sbin/ifconfig $1 mtu 1400 
> بدین معنی که باید دستور ذکر شده را به فایل ip-up اضافه نمایید و مجددا سرویس pptpd را راه اندازی کنید.
> 
>  	کد:
> ...


دقیقا این تغییر رو کجای فایل اعمال کنم؟

----------


## raravaice

> من راه اندازیش کردم
> یوزر کانکت میشه
> ولی دیتا نداره اصلا


تنظیمات iptables و ip forward را انجام دادین؟
اگر *** شما به شبکه ای در خارج از ایران متصل هست که باید بگم بار فیلترینگ به قدری زیاد شده که PPTP و IPsec عملا از کار افتاده و تنها راه فعلا L2tp هست. 




> دقیقا این تغییر رو کجای فایل اعمال کنم؟


داخل فایل ip-up


موفق باشید

----------


## alex-750

> تنها راه فعلا L2tp هست.


اینو چطور راه بندازم؟

----------


## raravaice

> اینو چطور راه بندازم؟


البته امروز که چک کردم ظاهرا دوباره فشار کم شده و PPTP هم کار میکنه. عجیبه!

برای L2tp باید از بسته های l2tpd یا xl2tpd یا openl2tp.org 

تو فکر یه مقاله کوچیک براش هستم اگر فرصتی بمونه برام ، شاید همین امروز :)

موفق باشید

----------


## alex-750

اگر مقاله ای اماده کردید لطفا لینکشو اینجا هم بزارید

----------


## iman.gh

سلام

1سوال
ایا میشه user را در pptp مولتی لاگین کرد؟

----------


## raravaice

> ایا میشه user را در pptp مولتی لاگین کرد؟


بله ، ولی به کاربر خود آدرس ثابت اختصاص ندهید تا با مشکل مواجه نشوید.

موفق باشید

----------


## iman.gh

خوب میشه بگید چجوری باید multi کنم user را ؟

----------


## raravaice

> خوب میشه بگید چجوری باید multi کنم user را ؟


یا من منظور شما را از "مولتی کردن کاربر" نفهمیدم یا شما هنوز کار را انجام نداده اید.

اگر منظور شما اتصال چند کاربر به طور هم زمان با یک مان کاربری است این اتفاق در شرایط پیش فرض خواهد افتاد و همانطور که گفتم شما نباید به کاربر در chap-secrets یک آدرس ثابت اختصاص دهید پس پارامتر مربوط به IP را با * جایگرین کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## iman.gh

سلام

نه من بد گفتم 
من pptpd رو راه انداختم و داره کار می کنه 
حالا می خوام بدونم با یه یوزر مثلا با  user:admin
می تونم 4 PC همزمان وصل شوند

----------


## raravaice

پس من هم درست منظور شما را متوجه شدم و پاسخ شما را ارائه دادم :)




> اگر منظور شما اتصال چند کاربر به طور هم زمان با یک نام کاربری است این اتفاق در شرایط پیش فرض خواهد افتاد و همانطور که گفتم شما نباید به کاربر در chap-secrets یک آدرس ثابت اختصاص دهید پس پارامتر مربوط به IP را با * جایگرین کنید.


موفق باشید

----------


## habibinaj

سلام،
خسته نباشید ممنون از آموزش خوبتون. سوال من اینه که اگر نخواهیم به صورت پیش فرض چند نفر لوگین کنن (یعنی فقط یک نفر بتونه با یک یوزر وصل بشه) باید چیکار کرد؟
بعد آیا امکان محدودیت گذاری روی سرعت هست؟ یعنی هر کانکشین مثلا یک سرعت خاص داشته باشه. ممنون.

----------


## master_***

با عرض خسته نباشید
با تشکر از آموزش عالیتون.
من تونستم  IBSng  رو کاملاً نصب کنم و تقریباً مشکلات اصلیشو هم میتونم حل کنم !!!

حالا دو مشکل جدید :
1 : وقتی کاربری وصل میشه به سرور . توی قسمت online users تا چند دقیقه هست و بعد از چند دقیقه از لیست پاک میشه ولی کاربر هنوز وصله !!!
2 : من به سرور آی پی اضاف کردم ( وی پی اس هست ) و آی پی ها پینگ هم میشن !!! ولی وقتی که assigned IP to user میکنم کاربر وصل میشه اینترنت نداره !! ( Send/Receive نداره )

یا بهتره اینجوری بپرسم :
من باید  آی پی هارو کجا ادد کنم تا از طریق  IBSng  بشه اختصاص داد با کاربران ؟
 نکته قابل ذکر : به صورت مستقیم assign  کردم نشد . add IP Pool  و انتخابش برا کاربر هم تست کردم و همون مشکل رو داشت !!!

ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## viking

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید 

من اقدام به انجام مراحل نصب همانگونه که گفته بودید کردم اما در خط دوم فرمان به مورد زیر برخوردم

root@hamidnick ~]# wget http://poptop.sourceforge.net/yum/st...el5.1.i386.rpm
--01:31:17--  http://poptop.sourceforge.net/yum/st...el5.1.i386.rpm
Resolving poptop.sourceforge.net... 216.34.181.96
Connecting to poptop.sourceforge.net|216.34.181.96|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 81566 (80K) [application/x-rpm]
Saving to: `pptpd-1.3.4-1.rhel5.1.i386.rpm'

100%[=======================================>] 81,566       227K/s   in 0.4s

01:31:18 (227 KB/s) - `pptpd-1.3.4-1.rhel5.1.i386.rpm' saved [81566/81566]

[root@hamidnick ~]# rpm -ivh pptpd-1.3.4-1.rhel5.1.i386.rpm
warning: pptpd-1.3.4-1.rhel5.1.i386.rpm: Header V3 DSA signature: NOKEY, key ID 862acc42
error: Failed dependencies:
        ppp = 2.4.4 is needed by pptpd-1.3.4-1.rhel5.1.i386

----------


## master_***

> با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید 
> 
> من اقدام به انجام مراحل نصب همانگونه که گفته بودید کردم اما در خط دوم فرمان به مورد زیر برخوردم
> 
> root@hamidnick ~]# wget http://poptop.sourceforge‎.Net/yum/stable/rhel5/i386/pptpd-1.3.4-1.rhel5.1.i386.rpm
> --01:31:17--  http://poptop.sourceforge‎.Net/yum/stable/rhel5/i386/pptpd-1.3.4-1.rhel5.1.i386.rpm
> Resolving poptop.sourceforge‎.Net... 216.34.181.96
> Connecting to poptop.sourceforge‎.Net|216.34.181.96|:80... connected.
> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
> ...


سلام گرامی
شما اول این دستورها رو بزن :
yum install ppp
yum install kernel

----------


## iman.gh

سلام


اقا من این و نصب کردم یوزر وصل میشه ولی اینترنت نداره


البته قبلا درست بودش

----------


## raravaice

> سلام
> 
> 
> اقا من این و نصب کردم یوزر وصل میشه ولی اینترنت نداره
> 
> 
> البته قبلا درست بودش


iptables را بررسی کنید.

----------


## amikhani

Eror 900 migiram
Radius Client هم نصب کردم
Accounting Ibs 1.24 FREE
مشکل از چی هستش؟

----------


## amikhani

*raravaice   عزیز شما امکانش هست کمکم کنید؟
*

----------


## amikhani

الان ارور 734 یا ارور 691 میده !!!

----------


## amikhani

:ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:

----------


## raravaice

یه جای کار رو داری اشتباه میکنی، یه بار بدون اکانتینگ تست کن ببین درست کار میکنه؟

----------


## amikhani

بدون اکانتینگ 691 میگیرم چیکار کنم ؟ همه چیز هم مثل آموزش جلو رفتم
یوزر و پسورد چگونه باید ست کنم ؟
Amir * Amir * 
درست هست؟

----------


## amikhani

:ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:

----------


## masoudzohrabi

مطابق آموزش نصب کردم اما از یه سیستم ارور 628 میده و از یه سیستم ارور 619 ؟؟
چرا ؟ چیکار کنم ؟ سرور Xen و سیستم عامل CentOS هست .

----------


## webworld

سلام، من مراحل فوق را رفتم و با موفقیت انجام شد و اینترنت هم به دست کاربر می رسد، ولی هربار که سرور را ری استارت می کنم باید دوباره تنظیمات iptables را وارد کنم تا کاربر به اینترنت دسترسی داشته باشد. وگرنه وصل می شود ولی ping هم ندارد.

راه حل چیست؟

----------


## raravaice

> سلام، من مراحل فوق را رفتم و با موفقیت انجام شد و اینترنت هم به دست  کاربر می رسد، ولی هربار که سرور را ری استارت می کنم باید دوباره تنظیمات  iptables را وارد کنم تا کاربر به اینترنت دسترسی داشته باشد. وگرنه وصل می  شود ولی ping هم ندارد.
> 
> راه حل چیست؟



service iptables save
service iptables restart
chkconfig iptables on

----------


## mehdi_es

سلام
مرسی از آموزشی که گذاشتی.
سرور من الان داره کار می کنه اما من می خوام یک سری کارهای مدیریتی شامل دیدن یوزرهای آنلاین و دیسکانکت کردنشون و اینا بکنم.
چیزی که پیدا کردم این بود که logwtmp رو از حالت کامنت در بیاریم اما وقتی این کاررو می کنم یه ارور معروف میده که میگه logwtmp  برای ورژن 2.4.3 هستش ولی ورژن ppp شما 2.4.5 هستش.
حالا میخوام راهنماییم کنی که چجوری recompile کنم یا اصلا یه راهی بگو که آنلاین یوزر ها رو ببینم.
با دستور last نشون نمیده

----------


## peyman_nazari

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز و مدیر محترم که این اموزش رو به طور کامل برای دوستان قرار دادند
بنده هم ماننده دوستان همه این مشکلات رو داشتم که به طور کامل حل شد
ارور 619 به کامنت نکردن دستور logwtmp که حل شد
منتهی بنده الان هم IBSng رو نصب دارم و هم به صورت دستی اکانت درست کردم داخل فایل chap secrest
در هر 2 حالت خطای 691 یا 734 رو میگیرم
تمامی تنظیمات رو چک کردم همشون اوکی هستند و تمام سرویس ها رو تست کردم و مطابق اموزش شما بود
برای این مشکل چه باید کرد؟
باز هم ممنون

----------


## peyman_nazari

سلام
مشکل رو خودم برطرف کردم باید فایل 
dictionary.microsoft رو به پوشه radius clinet اضافه میکردم که خطای 691 نده این هم برای دوستانی که مشکل بنده رو داشتند 
امید وارم موفق باشید
سوالی بود در خدمتم
peyman_3at3at@yahoo.com

----------


## majid_3ma

سلام من با آموزشی که دادین در مورد نصب *** با Pptpd رو انجام دادم  متاسفانه دسترسی به شبکه وجود نداره وقتی کاربر ماکروسافت کانکت میشه 
به نظر شما مشکل از کجاست

----------


## arvin_b

سلام
برای ساخت اکانت ***  ازIBSng باید استفده کنم یا *بسته های* ppp و pptpd را هم باید نصب کنم اگر هر دو چه طور بینشون را بطه بر قرار کنم

----------


## alighaemia

دو تا سوال داشتم 

میخواستم ببینم استفاده از این سرویس به نوع مجازی سازی ربطی داره یا نه ؟
میشه پورت اتصال رو عوض کرد ؟ (برای مسائله مخابرات )

----------


## mahallat

با سلام
آقا همه مراحل به تور کامل انجام شد ولی خطلای 619 دارم باید چی کار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## mahallat

مشکل 619 حل شد حالا پینگ دارم ولی پیج باز نمی کنه؟؟؟

----------


## sina_67_85

سلام من تمام مراحلو کامل رفتم و جواب گرفتم.اما یه مشکل هست که نمیتونم به IBSng وصل کنمش.حتی بدون یوزر و پس هم میشه بهش کانکشن زد.وقف عام شده الان.میشه کمک کنید به اکانتینگ وصلش کنم؟

----------


## mrAsasi

سلام
بابت آموزش خوبتون خیلی خیلی ممنون.
من نسخه بالاتر pptp رو نصب کردم. اولا با این تنظیمات باز هم با firewall کار نمیکنه و فقط وقتی iptables رو غیرفعال میکنم client موفق میشه وصل بشه.
اما وقتی وصل میشه هیچ صفحه ای باز نمیکنه. بجز آدرس های روی خودش رو. یعنی مثلا IP خود سرور رو میزنی باز میشه و سایت های روش با آدرس xx.xx.xx.xx/~siteusername باز میشه معنیش اینه که ما به سرور وصل هستیم اما نمیتونیم از اینترنتش استفاده کنیم.

میشه لطفا کمکی راهنمایی چیزی کنید؟

ضمنا آخرین نسخه برنامه pptp بصورت فایل .tar.gz هست من نمیدونم فایل غیر از rpm رئ چجوری نصب کنم.

باز هم ممنون از وقت گرانبهاتون :قلب:

----------


## iranspeed

آقایون دستتون واقعا درد نکنه خداییش یک هفته تو نت گشنم دنبال مطلب تا اینجا امروز پیدا کردم !!! شاید جا سوالم اینجا نباشه اما اگه جواب بدین ممنون میشم الان صبح ساعت 4 روز شنبه هستش 

امروز میخوام یه vps بگیرم لینوکیس مسخوام بگیرم اما من  سیستم  عامل دبdebian 5  میخواستم بگیرم جایی هم آموزش برای *** server دبین پیدا نکردم !!! الان من دبین بگیرم که میگن بهتره از بقیه لینوکس ها ! 
با این آموزش اینجا یکی هستش  یا نه ؟؟ 
و این که این همه افراد درمورد ibsng سوال کردن یک نفر راهنمایی نکرد چرا ؟؟؟ بد نبود ما هم یه کوچولو یاد میگرفتیم !!! اگر کسی تمام این مراحل رو انجام داده محبت میکنه با این آیدی با من ارتباط برقرار کنه ! اینجا هم توضیح بده عالی میشه بقیه هم استفاده میکنن .

آیدی یاهو ramtin62r

----------


## SAT_ISLAND

سلام
این ارور اومده

Error 734: The PPP link control protocol was terminated.

چکار کنم؟

----------


## SAT_ISLAND

یه مطلب مهم:
من سرور هاستینگ لینوکس که در آمریکا هست دارم و این رو نصب کردم.
می خوام باهاش وی پی ان هم داشته باشم. یعنی از اینترنت این سرور استفاده کنم.
میشه؟
چطوری مراحل نصب و تنظیماتی رو که انجام دادم برگردونم به قبل از نصب؟

----------


## arsalanjalali

من وقتی دستور iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE    میزنم  این پیغام میده  Unknown error 4294967295
یوزر هم که می خواد وصل شه این اروره 807 میده=
the network connection between your computer and the *** server was interrupted

----------


## SAT_ISLAND

متاسفانه اینجا کسی جواب نمی ده

----------


## sara66

علت اینترنت نداشتن کاربرها چی میتونه باشه ؟

----------


## raravaice

@ All
اگر ping از ip address ها دارید و قادر به دیدن صفحات نیستید باید تنظیمات کلاینت را برای DNS به ip های 8.8.8.8 و 4.2.2.4

اگر به طور کامل اینترنت ندارید باید تنظیمات مربوط به firewall و ip_forward را حتما بررسی کنید.

اگر کاربران ویندوز مشکل اینترنت دارند حتما باید MTU شبکه خود را همانطور که گفته شده بررسی کنید.

تنظیمات firewall را به ترتیبی که گفته شده انجام دهید.

از سرور های VPS و Shared Kernel استفاده نکنید.

مخابرات کاری به پورتها نداره که بخواهید شماره پورت را تغییر بدید. مخابرات برای اعمال تغییرات از packet analyzer استفاده میکنه.

این مقاله برای خو pptp ایجاد شده و شخصا با IBsng کار نکردم برای این کار به مستندات مربوط به IBsng و radius در اینترنت مراجعه کنید.

به روش ساخت user دقت کنید و حتما pptpd را جایگزین کنید و از * استفاده نکیند.




> متاسفانه اینجا کسی جواب نمی ده


به این علت که متاسفانه کسی استخدام نشده که شخصا پاسخ سئوالات شمارو بده لطفا به مستندات وب هم رجوع کنید.
ایراد های مربوط به ppp معمولا مرتبط با VPS میباشد.

در صورت بروز هرگونه Error به فایل های Log در /var/log/syslog برای Debian bases و /var/log/messages برای Red hat bases رجوع کنید.

موفق و کامیاب باشید :)

----------


## kunuus

سلام
وقتی service pptpd start رو میزنم Starting pptpd: نمایان میشه ولی همینطور هنگ میکنه و اتفاقی نمیافته!
ممنون میشم کمک کنید
با تشکر

----------


## majidshirazy

سلام
آن دسته از دوستاني كه مشكل ارور 619 رو حل كردن لطفا بگن كه مشكل از كجا بوده


متشكرم

----------


## saeidcdc

سلام

من تمام این تنظیمات رو اعمال کردم ولی یوزر اررور 691 میگیره!
لوگ هم اینه:
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pptpd[8084]: CTRL: Starting call (launching pppd, opening GRE)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: pppd options in effect:
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: debug                # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptpd)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: nologfd              # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptpd)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: dump         # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptpd)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: require-mschap-v2            # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptpd)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: refuse-pap           # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptpd)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: refuse-chap          # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptpd)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: refuse-mschap                # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptpd)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: name pptpd           # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptpd)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: 115200               # (from command line)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: lock         # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptpd)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: local                # (from command line)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: novj         # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptpd)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: novjccomp            # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptpd)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: ipparam xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx              # (from command line)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: ms-dns xxx # [don't know how to print value]         # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptpd)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: proxyarp             # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptpd)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: 10.0.0.1:10.0.0.2            # (from command line)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: nobsdcomp            # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptpd)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: require-mppe-128             # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptpd)
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: Using interface ppp0
Sep 30 16:34:25 server pppd[8085]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2
Sep 30 16:34:55 server pppd[8085]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
Sep 30 16:34:55 server pppd[8085]: Connection terminated.
Sep 30 16:34:56 server pppd[8085]: Modem hangup
Sep 30 16:34:56 server pppd[8085]: Exit.
Sep 30 16:34:56 server pptpd[8084]: GRE: read(fd=6,buffer=8059680,len=8196) from PTY failed: status = -1 error = Input/output error, usually caused by unexpected termination of pppd, check option syntax and pppd logs
Sep 30 16:34:56 server pptpd[8084]: CTRL: PTY read or GRE write failed (pty,gre)=(6,7)
Sep 30 16:34:56 server pptpd[8084]: CTRL: Client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx control connection finished

اررور GRE چیه؟ مشکل از کجاست؟
ممنون

----------


## saeedIRHA

http://www.parsine.com/fa/pages/?cid=48915

----------


## amirasap

من این مشکل رو دارم

 service pptpd start
pptpd: unrecognized service

ممنون میشم راهنمای بفرمایید

----------


## FastCode

pptpd نصب نیست.

مگه دوباره باز شده که همه دارن تلاش میکنن؟
من الان با icmptx و iodine کار میکنم.

----------


## farboody12

باید ماژول رو فعال کنی یک هزینه هم داره

----------

